# Using Sharpen Herbicide On Young Grass



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thinking of using Sharpen on some fall planted grass stands to clean up broadleaves. Would like to overseed as soon after as weather allows in some areas that didn't take as well as they should have. Sharpen gives me that ability. Anyone have experience with this product?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Excerpt from conversation last year with my rep.

" To eliminate the residual, you could use a product called Sharpen at a rate of 1 pint/acre. This will allow you to go in in just a few days. It is very expensive, however, at $813/gallon."



paoutdoorsman said:


> Thinking of using Sharpen on some fall planted grass stands to clean up broadleaves. Would like to overseed as soon after as weather allows in some areas that didn't take as well as they should have. Sharpen gives me that ability. Anyone have experience with this product?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just looked at the info and label. looks like they were calling for 1-2 ou per ac, not a pt. Also, speedwell isn't on the list of plants controlled, chickweed is suppression only as is dandelion. My assumption is given your location all three of these fit into your winter annuals. If you end up using, please post results. thanks.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have no experiance with sharpen on grass crops , but have used it as a burndown in a tank mix for rowcrops. It is plenty weak at 1 ounce fairly strong at 2 ounce on select weeds. Popular in our area for marestail. Needs methylated seed oil as a surfactant


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and tips guys. I can buy it for just over $600 a gallon now, and at 2 oz, the per acre cost isn't bad. I just need to make sure it'll smoke what I'm after. I'm not 100% sure what some of these are. I'll post a few pics.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Any help with a positive ID on these characters is appreciated.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks like corn speedwelll and purple deadnettle.
Edit: after looking closer this morning, I realized there are a couple others in there, but not being from your area I don't want to hazard a guess and lead you down the wrong path. I'm pretty confident on the two I named, however.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks weedman! I appreciate the input!


----------

